# Securing a deck mount pre-rinse faucet?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So I have been asked by my fire department where I'm a volunteer firefighter. To switch out our kitchen faucet because the old one is just a normal residential kitchen faucet with no sprayer. I'm putting in an 8" on center deck mount T&S commercial pre-rinse faucet with add on spout. I have not done a deck mount one before. Normally with a wall mount faucet I put in drop-ear ells in the wall and stub out a brass nipple. If mounted on backsplash of 3 comp sink I use a sink 90° with flange. I have not found a fitting with flange to attach the faucet to the SS sink deck. Hard spot to get up and tighten a sink ell and 90 down so I was thinking maybe a normal female fitting some big metal washers would work? Does anyone have a better way of mounting a T&S pre-rinse faucet to a SS sink deck?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

T&S sells faucet install kits for wall mount or deck mount. Check with your supply house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

indyjim said:


> T&S sells faucet install kits for wall mount or deck mount. Check with your supply house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to a store that sells commercial kitchen stuff. They were not aware of an install kit for deck mount faucet but would look in to it while we wait for the faucet to be delivered. We normally get these with a little offset for the wall mount. But like I said it's with a mounted drop-ear ell in the wall and a nipple. I need something on the underside of the sink that can tighten up against the sink underside to hold the faucet in place. I'm thinking a close nipple in the faucet coupling and a female adapter under the sink maybe with a big washer if needed. I just thought there would be some better way.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Never mind, I guess I found it. It's 2 1/2"X2" nipples threaded all the way and then a washer and nut.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Yep, and the wall mount kits are better than the drop ear method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

indyjim said:


> Yep, and the wall mount kits are better than the drop ear method.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? To me the wall mount kit just looked like the same nipple washer and nut plus a 90. If it's on the backsplash of a 3 comp sink I like the flanged sink ell. If it's mounted directly on a wall. Then a backer board with 2 drop-ear ells (3 screw holes) mounted solid and a brass nipple sticking out seems good to me. We have never had any problems with that method.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

The Dane said:


> Why? To me the wall mount kit just looked like the same nipple washer and nut plus a 90. If it's on the backsplash of a 3 comp sink I like the flanged sink ell. If it's mounted directly on a wall. Then a backer board with 2 drop-ear ells (3 screw holes) mounted solid and a brass nipple sticking out seems good to me. We have never had any problems with that method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They hold against the sink better, and if you're using a noburst supply instead of hard piping the 90 is machined for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys need to get familiar with Chicago Faucet Shoppe. They do online sales - but their sales men can identify ANYTHING from a picture next to a tape measure. Not a paid advertisement- but a helpful tip.


----------



## geofd (Feb 17, 2018)

*t+s*

The first poster is right if you missing the mounting hardware
most supply houses will have that....

are you installing a wall hung soap station??
if so run a seperate cold water line and a spring check with
a testeable backflow device.....

after using the spray hose/faucet shut off the hot and cold
after each use ....if you leave the water on to the spray hose
you will cause a cross connection between hot/cold water
every thing will go cold they sell stems with check valves 
in them.....they don't last install spring checks on the copper
feeding the hot and cold for this type of faucet only I have run 
Into both issues multiple times easier to fix it now

I haven't installed one I. A while but i think it's a single hole with
A jam nut the. a female conn threads onto that that fitting is cast with
female connections for hot and cold I can't think if what it's call go to t+s
click on your faucet and you will see it


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

geofd said:


> The first poster is right if you missing the mounting hardware
> most supply houses will have that....
> 
> are you installing a wall hung soap station??
> ...


 Thanks. I got it done already. It was just my first deck mount and I had not seen a mounting kit for it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

